# How do I get rid of MS Office Shortcut bar?



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

I accidentally got MS Office shortcut bar on my desktop and it won't let me turn it off or delete - only hide. How do I get rid of this annoying bar, as it continues to pop-up whenever I try to close a box, etc.?
Thank you


----------



## HarvMan (Feb 10, 2008)

What version of Office do you use?
What version of Windows do you use?


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm using Vista Home Premium and only have Word 2002 on my computer - not all of office.


----------



## HarvMan (Feb 10, 2008)

I believe the MS Office shortcut bar is an installed feature. In Vista control panel, click on Classic View, then Programs and Features to list the programs.

Does Office 2002 appear in the list, or only Word?

If Office 2002 appears, follow the procedure to Change a program: http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/123397-uninstall-change-program.html


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Only Word 2002; however, there is MS Office Live Ad-in and MS PowerPoint Viewer 2007 that I didn't load onto my computer and don't know how to use and don't know how either got onto my computer. I also have MS Works 9.0., which came with the computer.
Thank you.


----------



## HarvMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Find Word 2002 in the program list and determine whether the Change a program option is available.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

It has add, repair or uninstall. Which of these will get rid of the bar? I never saw this bar on XP Media. I thought it was part of Vista.
Thank you.


----------



## HarvMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Try using repair. I doubt repair allows you to select/remove Word 2000 features.

If repair does not provide the solution, it is then best to uninstall and reinstall Word 2000. I trust you have the software CD.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you.


----------

